# Nissan Lucino phase 2 tail lights



## nipponmotors (May 19, 2010)

Hello Guys

I am looking for Nissan Lucino phase 2 tail lights. Can anyone help me?

I mean those:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

looks Daewoo-esque


----------



## jwin200sxlove (Feb 3, 2009)

i think jdoggsc is right that looks like a deawoo 
if anything man u may want his License plate haha jiz22


----------

